# Think I'm going to do it...



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

by "it" I mean drop off Kain in the middle of the country because he is a pain in my ass....

jkjkjkjk I would never.

But i think I'm ready to switch him to Orijen. I just want to know how long does a 15lb bag last for one dog? Right now he is on 4health and gets ~4-4 1/2 cups. Just want some info/opinions...I just would hate to spend all that money and for him not to like it/do well on it

the fatty


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

A 28lb bag lasts me a month. That's feeding 3 cups a day on a day where he gets his normal exercise. On off days he only gets 2 cups. You don't have to feed as much with Orijen bc it's a higher end kibble and there's not a lot of fillers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

Well his 18lb bag last him almost a month. Which one do you feed him? I think I'll either go with the sixfish or just thee regular adult since it's little cheaper than regional red or whatever it's called...ingredients are obviously better but the price every month might make me change my mind.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I still feed puppy. You can always alternate flavors. That's what I'm probably gonna do

Your right the red is more expensive and if I ever go that route I'll have to order from chewy.com bc the store doesn't sell the red meat bc it's too much money

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Man I am jealous that an 18lb bag lasts a month.... My dogs are just so weird! I had to feed them so much food (4-5cups per dog) a day for a dog around 35lbs at the time and the other was like 27lbs.... 
A 28lb bag of Orijen would last me 2 weeks! :/

To Kain: your dog does not look like he requires a ton of kibble to look decent so I think if you switched you could probably do 2.5-3 cups a day at most. And that is only if he is really active!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I know right!! I'm so jealous it lasts you that long

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Not on topic but just wanted to say I think Kain is a cutie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

TeamCourter said:


> Not on topic but just wanted to say I think Kain is a cutie
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


thanks 



::::COACH:::: said:


> Man I am jealous that an 18lb bag lasts a month.... My dogs are just so weird! I had to feed them so much food (4-5cups per dog) a day for a dog around 35lbs at the time and the other was like 27lbs....
> A 28lb bag of Orijen would last me 2 weeks! :/
> 
> To Kain: your dog does not look like he requires a ton of kibble to look decent so I think if you switched you could probably do 2.5-3 cups a day at most. And that is only if he is really active!


I haven't really been exercising him lately. I'll play with him a bit and he'll just go outside himself and run around so I wouldn't be feeding him too much. Right now his 18 lb bag cost ~$23 (well i was actually about to switch him off of puppy so now a 16 lb bag is going to cost ~$23) idk I'm still deciding ...I really want to switch but damn that's a lot of money at one time every month.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

If it's outside your budget don't do it then. If 4health works for you and your dog stick to it. For me, I was buying blue buffalo wilderness puppy. So for $13 more it was worth it to switch to Orijen. Plus I quit smoking so I definitely had the extra money to spend as well.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I feed 4 health and my dogs do good on it. It fits in my budget with all these dogs seeing as I'm going through a 30 lb bag every other day my feed bill is still roughly $600 a month...it must really depend on dog too because I just noticed how much you feed. Wow! My 100 lb male gets 2 cups a day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Kain said:


> thanks
> 
> I haven't really been exercising him lately. I'll play with him a bit and he'll just go outside himself and run around so I wouldn't be feeding him too much. Right now his 18 lb bag cost ~$23 (well i was actually about to switch him off of puppy so now a 16 lb bag is going to cost ~$23) idk I'm still deciding ...I really want to switch but damn that's a lot of money at one time every month.


The puppy version isn't grain free. Not sure if you knew that. That's probably why you're having to feed so much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> If it's outside your budget don't do it then. If 4health works for you and your dog stick to it. For me, I was buying blue buffalo wilderness puppy. So for $13 more it was worth it to switch to Orijen. Plus I quit smoking so I definitely had the extra money to spend as well.


Just at the very top of the budget. I've been wanting to change up his food but there really isn't much of a selection for me. He would have been on Wellness awhile ago but tractor supply is inconsistent with keeping it in stock. Main things that I have to choose from are 4health, TOTW, and select things of BB


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> The puppy version isn't grain free. Not sure if you knew that. That's probably why you're having to feed so much.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Kain is a fatty and yeah I did, but his next bag I was going to switch him to the grain-free version...sigh I've been talked out of it, but if anything I'll just wait a bit. Since he is my only dog I just want what's best for him..


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Kain said:


> Kain is a fatty and yeah I did, but his next bag I was going to switch him to the grain-free version...sigh I've been talked out of it, but if anything I'll just wait a bit. Since he is my only dog I just want what's best for him..


If you can afford it I would do it. If you can't afford it I wouldn't. It's a high quality feed. About the best you can get without going raw. Have you thought about doing that?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

I really haven't looked into feeding raw. I've kinda skimmed over it but seems like a lot of work kind of intimidating lol


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

When raw is to difficult, then you can try to buy in pet store or supermarket ready made meat packages with all the necessary ingredients in it.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

So yeah, I decided not to switch him to Orijen. Would have been pushing the budget a llittle too much & y'all opened my eyes lol. I did put him on the 4health grain-free whitefish though & so far I'm not crazy about it but thatt just might be due to the fact I still would like to switch foods. Any other suggestions that are still decent quality but not so expensive as Orijen?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I used to feed 4 cups a day of Blue Buffalo Wilderness at $50 for 30lbs, and now I feed 1 cup a day of Acana and its $70 for 30lbs, so it costs more to begin with but it lasts SO MUCH LONGER. you will need to see how much you need for your dog when you switch, all dogs vary dont go off the bag, go off how your dog looks and weighs.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

When I went to buy my monthly bag, I asked the guy what's the difference between Acana and Orijen since it's from the same company. He said Acana is a little bit cheaper and Orijen has more protein and asked if he was a working dog and I said I'd be doing weight pull with him and he is very active now being that he comes to work with me and pretty much everywhere

My point being, how about Acana? Same quality same company and it's cheaper

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah try Acana! It's cheaper than Orijen but its the same company and same quality  you could also try Instinct grain free (duck, lamb and rabbit) as its a little less expensive than Acana, but still a great food.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Kain said:


> So yeah, I decided not to switch him to Orijen. Would have been pushing the budget a llittle too much & y'all opened my eyes lol. I did put him on the 4health grain-free whitefish though & so far I'm not crazy about it but thatt just might be due to the fact I still would like to switch foods. Any other suggestions that are still decent quality but not so expensive as Orijen?


I order Merrick from chewy.com, I pay about $48 for a 25lb bag and the shipping is free. I know it probably isn't as good as Orijen, but my dogs are doing well on it. I did however learn the hard way not to follow the amount the bag says to give, I basically had to cut their daily amount in half to get them on the right track.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks for all the suggestions y'all! I finally went on chewy.com and compared prices. Pretty much Acana is the same price or more expensive than Orijen Adult (which is what I was going to feed him that or sixfish but probably the adult) except for Acana's Wild Prairie. Instinct almost the same price but for a lesser lb. I might be getting a different job soon (hopefully), and if I do I'll be 100% comfortable with affording either of these choices. I appreciate all the help


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

so is Kain constantly eating his own  related to switching him to a grain free food or something else? Starting to get annoying lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Kain said:


> so is Kain constantly eating his own  related to switching him to a grain free food or something else? Starting to get annoying lol


Until you have more money to get him on the grain free kibbles, try feeding him some pineapple. Apparently that makes the poop not as ahhh appetizing? lol It may help. But dogs do typically eat their poops cause they aren't getting what they need food wise. or make sure to pick the poops up so he cant eat them! lol


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

ames said:


> Until you have more money to get him on the grain free kibbles, try feeding him some pineapple. Apparently that makes the poop not as ahhh appetizing? lol It may help. But dogs do typically eat their poops cause they aren't getting what they need food wise. or make sure to pick the poops up so he cant eat them! lol


Huh interesting about tthe pineapple theory. The thing is, he is on a grain free kibble. Before he wasn't and he didn't eat his own poop, and now he is on grain free kibble...after he eats he goes & munches on some poop for desert I guess lol. Sorry my last comment didn't make sense (well to me at least lol), I'm on my phone typinngg


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

How is Fromm Gold Holistic? Saw that on chewy.com & the price wasn't bad


----------

